# Pontiled Squats In The Sunshine



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Good morning! 

 Sun was shining strong through my window this morning so I thought I'd snap a couple photos. Here's two pontiled mineral waters, a pontiled Brown Stout, and a smooth base philly squat. These are some of my favorite bottles in my collection.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's the Roussell's front. Love that star!


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Roussel Reverse


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Dyottville Glass Works Brown Stout


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Oops. Hopefully this one isn't sideways.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

stupid pictures...very frustrating. How come I can't edit my other posts and add the correct picture files? 

 Anyway, I think this should do it...


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Roussel Reverse


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Brown Stout and Twitchell


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

P. Divine. Smooth base. This bottle has some strange anomalies that I'm going to post in the "what is it" section.


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice stuff indeed...[]


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 23, 2013)

I took these pics over the weekend.  Hope you dont mind me posting some squat pics I took?  Great bottles btw.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 23, 2013)

New England


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 23, 2013)

Some new ones for 2013.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PhilaJDH
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Sun was shining strong through my window this morning so I thought I'd snap a couple photos. Here's two pontiled mineral waters, a pontiled Brown Stout, and a smooth base philly squat. These are some of my favorite bottles in my collection.


 I can see why those are some of your favorites, all nice bottles.  I also liked the others squats posted.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanx for the eye candy folks !! i guess i'm partial to the brown stout, it has a 
 nice top on it. the unembossed green 8 sider is nice also....

 the pony carl schultz is pretty cool too !!

 thanx again.....

 jim


----------



## sandchip (Jan 23, 2013)

Great stuff, everybody.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> New England


 Love that middle one. Looks like candy!


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 24, 2013)

All nice squats and others............. []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PhilaJDH
> 
> stupid pictures...very frustrating. How come I can't edit my other posts and add the correct picture files?
> 
> Anyway, I think this should do it...


 

 Nice Roussel.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. I hope I get to dig something of this caliber again. What an exciting find.


----------

